# WNBA Draft lotto=freaking joke!



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

How in the world did my Comets not get 2nd pick?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

What about poor San Antonio.....


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

::shaking my head::

I hope Van chooses a point guard.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I hope Van finds a point guard he can work with. He has had several very good ones in the last few years but has been unable to work with them...

It seems like I remember him telling an ESPN Announcer that it would be easier to land a spaceship on the Moon than to be a point guard for him.... maybe he should think about that one....


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Starting line-up



PG-?
SG-Janeth Arcain(hopefully)
C-Michelle Snow
SF-Sheryl Swoopes
PF-Tina Thonpson


With a good point guard, there should be no reason why we shouldn't make play-offs and go to the 2nd round.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Diana Taurasi will be MVP and the Mercury the best team in the league.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Diana Taurasi will be MVP and the Mercury the best team in the league.



:grinning: My Comets will be the best team in the league, and Tina Thompson will be MVP.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Don't count your chickens too soon with Arcain coming back to the Comets. She knows what she is worth and may not want to put up with Van any more.

The point guard position is the most difficult position to play for the Comets. I still shake my head remembering that Jen Rizzotti sat the bench for the Comets (won two rings, of course)...but that was a total waste of talent.

I would be interested in hearing the characteristics you think a point guard for Houston should have. Should she be a classic ball handler, not generally looking for her own shot, just getting everyone else involved? Or should she be the athletic type that can keep defenders honest because she can drive to the basket or make a team pay from outside?

Tina had the best season she could imagine last year...the injury is what set her back and cost her the MVP award. She is at her peak right now, physically, age-wise and in her maturity in playing the game. If the Comets can get it together, the MVP might be hers to win or lose again next year.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> 
> I would be interested in hearing the characteristics you think a point guard for Houston should have. Should she be a classic ball handler, not generally looking for her own shot, just getting everyone else involved? Or should she be the athletic type that can keep defenders honest because she can drive to the basket or make a team pay from outside?


Wow! Um...that's a hard one. I guess a point guard should be the athletic type that can keep defenders honest. I don't know. I want a point guard to be a clone of Kim Perot. (I miss her)


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

This could get me in the most trouble I have ever been in on a basketball board, but I think that Kim was a bit over rated in terms of her abilities at the point. Please hear me out...I am not saying that she could not play the game. Perrot's name is synonomous with hustle and intensity. She was undersized, but was able to play with anybody because she was so tenacious. And when I go to the Toyota Center during the month of August when she is recognized, I shed more than a tear or two. IMHO, Cynthia Cooper made Kim the successful point guard that she is remembered to be. I still have to remember that Jen Rizzotti sat the bench for two years in Houston and was one of the best young point guards available at the time. But, I have to agree with you that Houston hasn't had a pg like Perrot since...and nothing but trouble at that position, since.

I guess to compare her to a current point guard in the WNBA, would you want a player like Tully Bevelaqua as the point guard on the Comets? A fiesty defender that can occasionally get open for her shot?

I hope my remarks are not offensive to anyone; that was in no way the intention.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> This could get me in the most trouble I have ever been in on a basketball board, but I think that Kim was a bit over rated in terms of her abilities at the point. Please hear me out...I am not saying that she could not play the game. Perrot's name is synonomous with hustle and intensity. She was undersized, but was able to play with anybody because she was so tenacious. And when I go to the Toyota Center during the month of August when she is recognized, I shed more than a tear or two. IMHO, Cynthia Cooper made Kim the successful point guard that she is remembered to be. I still have to remember that Jen Rizzotti sat the bench for two years in Houston and was one of the best young point guards available at the time. But, I have to agree with you that Houston hasn't had a pg like Perrot since...and nothing but trouble at that position, since.
> 
> I guess to compare her to a current point guard in the WNBA, would you want a player like Tully Bevelaqua as the point guard on the Comets? A fiesty defender that can occasionally get open for her shot?
> ...





I'm not offended at all.


----------

